# Blast from the Past: Fantasy Island



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Each week two guests came to "Fantasy Island" to get their wish/fantasy fulfilled. Their mysterious host, the debonair and suave white-suited Mr. Roarke, would do the sometimes impossible and grant them their wishes...but there was always some twist to the fantasy, letting the guest learn something about themselves or get something they weren't expecting. Best remembered for the presence of Herve Villechaize as the diminuitive "Tattoo" and his cry of "De plane! De plane!"

Cast:
Christopher Hewett 
Role: Lawrence (Season 7)
Kimberly Beck 
Role: Cindy (Season 2)
Ricardo Montalban 
Role: Mr. Roarke
Herve Villechaize 
Role: Tattoo (Season 1-6)
Wendy Schaal 
Role: Julie (Season 4)


----------

